# Dell - delivery time issue



## Domino123 (4 Oct 2007)

Don't go with dell. They are unable to meet the delivery times. I have serious issues with dell regarding delivery. They told delivery time to max 4 weeks. Then took money from my credit card and after 4 weeks further extended the delivery date to 9 weeks. The customer care is outsourced to India and they just don't speak properly once you've placed the order.

I have already filed a case in consumer court. It requires only 9 euro. Let me know if anyone has similar issues and you need further details.


----------



## sam h (4 Oct 2007)

Why go to court.....have they refused to give you your money back?


----------



## spuddy01 (4 Oct 2007)

Ordered a system from them a few weeks back was told that there would be a delay due to part shortages which i was ok with did'nt need it urgently,system went into production this past sunday & i had it delivered on tuesday just taken the money from my account this morning! No problems there!!


----------



## Lauren (4 Oct 2007)

Appreciate you have a problem with delivery times, however can you explain what this means?

'The customer care is outsourced to India and they just don't speak properly once you've placed the order.'


----------



## Dearg Doom (4 Oct 2007)

On the other hand I ordered a PC (Vostro 200) from them on Monday 1st October and it has been delivered today (4th) so it's not all bad with Dell.


----------



## podger (4 Oct 2007)

Domino123 said:


> The customer care is outsourced to India and they just don't speak properly once you've placed the order.


 With an attitude like that I'm not surprised your having problems !

I have just ordered my fifth PC from them over the last 7 years , never had a problem whatsoever - In fact I found the service exceptional...Did you not get a contact in Ireland with your order invoice (should be an email address on the invoice) , I did and contacted them with any queries and got responses within the day...Try ringing customer care on 1850200982 they may be able to help you out.


----------



## aircobra19 (4 Oct 2007)

Whats the consumer court?

Have to say I find some of the Dell reps who have thick accents hard to understand. So I prefer to email them, and so far that has worked out fine.


----------



## BlueSpud (4 Oct 2007)

podger said:


> With an attitude like that I'm not surprised your having problems !


 
What do you mean by that.  Do you believe that dealing with people whose first language is not English enhances the customer service experience.

No disrespect to the staff in India, but I had to use Dell support a couple of times in the past couple of years, and ended up being on the phone for way longer because of the language issue.  It magnifies the frustration, and telling someone not to be frustrated doesnt help either!


----------



## podger (4 Oct 2007)

BlueSpud said:


> What do you mean by that


They just dont speak English right is a bit of a sweeping statement to make , I have dealt with plenty of Indian people over the last 7 years and 95% of them speak perfect english.


----------



## Lauren (4 Oct 2007)

Have to agree with Podger here....perhaps the language issue is on the other side! Maybe they don't understand our accents or our Irish-isms! (or American-isms or Polish-isms !) Have  had hundreds of dealings with Indian call centres over the past ten years and have to say that the majority of experiences have been very positive....


----------



## Jade (4 Oct 2007)

I had a bad experience with Dell about four years ago. I purchased a computer online, then sent the chq as instructed, but they never sent the PC. 
The chq was cashed. I rang their base here in Ireland and I kept being passed from Account Manger to Account Manger and usually only got their voice mails. Between the jigs and the reels after about six months I had to get the Office of Consumer Affairs involved and they intervened, eventually after another couple of months I got the money reimbursed to me. It has put me off ever again purchasing from Dell.


----------



## aircobra19 (4 Oct 2007)

podger said:


> They just dont speak English right is a bit of a sweeping statement to make , I have dealt with plenty of Indian people over the last 7 years and 95% of them speak perfect english.



You could say that about people in Cork and I can't understand them either. Accents are hard for some people, like myself. I find doing things via email allows you to keep previous calls in context and everything a lot clearer than phone calls.


----------



## podger (4 Oct 2007)

but the OP is not talking about people from Cork is he/she ? I have not seen any threads recently giving out about Cork people being unable to speak proper English ! He is saying that Indian People cant speak proper English , My experiences tells me different , infact most Indian people can speak three or four different languages  maybe the OP was just unlucky with whoever he/she was dealing with in Dell.


----------



## battyb (4 Oct 2007)

I have had 2 laptops delivered in the last 2 days from Dell. When I ordered them I was informed of delivery issues and of the models that would ship without delay....I wasn't in any hurry and both laptops were delivered within the 4 weeks speciifed....my credit card was only billed when the laptops shipped. I'm more than happy with the Dell service. I have never had any issues with their customer support either, someitmes it is difficult to understand an Indian accent but I'm sure it isn't that easy for them to understand Irish accents.


----------



## aircobra19 (5 Oct 2007)

podger said:


> but the OP is not talking about people from Cork is he/she ? I have not seen any threads recently giving out about Cork people being unable to speak proper English ! He is saying that Indian People cant speak proper English , My experiences tells me different , infact most Indian people can speak three or four different languages maybe the OP was just unlucky with whoever he/she was dealing with in Dell.



The anology is apt in the context of accents being problematic between native speakers of the same native language. I'm not defending the OP's sweeping generalisation. My experience of Dell support is that the standard of english, and depth of accent varies a lot. As you'd expect anywhere. Even in Ireland.


----------



## machalla (9 Oct 2007)

I just rang dell to cancel an order on a laptop thats been waiting for weeks to be built.  Oddly enough it was sitting in pre-production for weeks and the moment I was on the phone to them to cancel it suddenly it had just gone into production.  Has anyone else experienced this? On the Indian note, I spoke to an Indian person first then got transferred to an Irish girl on the line.

Apparently they can't cancel an order once its in production... They also don't accept that the 7 day cool down period (which is I think the law) is valid for distance selling.  I have to check out more details on this before I can say it definitively applies.

Any other experiences with Dell and cancelling orders which suddenly spring into production!


----------



## Diego Murphy (4 Nov 2008)

I've been getting messed around by Dell one way and another over a Vostro system i ordered on september 11th. I've finally found out from Dell what is delaying the delivery of my system. They are waiting for a component-that component is an updated version of Adobe Reader. Yes-Adobe Reader. That is what is causing a 2 month(and growing) delay for my laptop. I told them send it to me without it as it is free and readily available for download. I've been told i have to negotiate with sales to get that done. They've told me that a number of ppl are having this problem and that a department has been set up to deal with it. They guaranteed me a call from this dept within 15 minutes. Of course nothing-so i have to ring them again tomorrow.

I'm beginning to think they want me to cancel the order because the same system is now €500 and i got it for €380 in an offer. They keep offering to cancel and send me back my money or else wait for the "component". Out of sheer stubborness i don't want to make life easy for them and just let them cancel my order after all this hassle.

Anyone else having similar problems?


----------



## aircobra19 (5 Nov 2008)

I've had no problem returning a machine to dell under the distance selling act simply saying I've changed my mind. If you claim theres a problem, they are entitled to try and fix it. So be careful how you word it.


----------

